# Taxi Cab Confessions



## nunthewiser (24 October 2009)

By a.nun

Been meaning to do this for a while.

all names , locations, scenarios and other ramblings are merely a figment of my warped imagination to protect the guilty and other assorted riff raff.

Feel free to add if you have any seedy or other fanciful recollections of anything that may or may not have happened in a taxi

if offended by human nature please cover your eyes now 

A diary of highlights,weird stuff and Human beings that can be found anywhere you live on a seedy night.



24/10/09

picked up a young man from a caravan park , a switched on nice young man ... he told me he wanted to go to the "summer sun hotel " in "fluff point " to meet the skimply barmaid for a drink ,he had been a gentleman on the previous night and the girl wanted to see him again as only in town for the night.............. i picked him and the very lovely lass up and took them to her hotel but the mangaer was there so no luck..........  took them all the way down to " cape curny" to his place but his Dad was there so no good there ..........the back of the gab was full of lust and frustration and no place to go.......


Being the good samaritan i am suggested that i had a fishing rod stashed nearby at a shack there and i would be happy if he covered my time for the hour and i would be happy to  park up at the first point and jump out for an hours fishing while he enjoyed his blessed lil heart. 

Made two people happy tonight and was happy to do so

No fish


----------



## nunthewiser (24 October 2009)

by a.nun

24/10/09


Must be Good acid in town! 

picked up a fella from the "weemasons hotel" ............ He asked me if i was a demon........... i said no ........ he asked me 7 times in between the pub and "ponthella" if i was a demon or if i was with them .......it was getting annoying......... he asked the 8th time so told him i was a Grandmaster  Demon and so was the bloke in the back ............... there was no one in the back ....... the dude started screaming and trying to get out at 40km/hr ......i pulled over and let him out .........no fare but it was worth it..

gotta love farkin with moonbeams


----------



## Timmy (24 October 2009)

LOL!

I'm going to enjoy this thread!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2009)

nun, a colleague of yours I've mentioned on asf in the past.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12460&highlight=lettuce

gg


----------



## wayneL (24 October 2009)

LOL

I love the thinly disguised place names.

BTW. Did you know I met my wife at the Pukekarra Supermarket on the road to Mullet-wa. (She lived out at Worried)

Unfortunately no interesting taxi stories... but plenty back of horse truck stories.


----------



## Harleyquin (24 October 2009)

I remember, as many others would also, seeing three taxi drivers interviewed by Andrew Denton on Enough Rope on the ABC.  Enjoyed the Rope and this was a particularly funny episode so you should get some interesting stories on this thread.  Good luck.


----------



## Chris45 (24 October 2009)

Yep. This thread is going to be very high on my "must read" list. Looking forward to the next entry.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 October 2009)

Lol thanks guys . just ramblings on the times when i dont have a driver or i gotta help a mate who hasnt got one ...... 

Theres quite a few bits and pieces that cannot be posted as may lead to more hassle than its worth , but believe me it can be a strange and seedy world at night and some things just shouldnt be mentioned


----------



## nunthewiser (25 October 2009)

by a.nun

25/10/09

"Jukebox Saturday night " at the "weemasons hotel"........ sellout crowd as normal , a very popular night out with the 30-50 agegroup crowd.

9pm and alls well , the crowds having a blast jiving the night away , behaving well

11pm we have a 45-50 year old gent trying to punch on with a 25 year old bouncer because the bouncer has asked the gent to drink water for a bit ..The bouncer is a good bouncer and takes it in his stride and tries to talk respectfully and civily to remove this Drunken fool from the area .The gentleman being 50 knows best and gets very abusive stating what a ******** the bouncer is then throws a punch , The gents wife also joins in and grabs the bouncer by the hair. The bouncer ties the Gent in a knot and his wife is restrained also while the hotel calls the police.    

The Police arrive and throw the couple in the back of the van and a young man in his 20,s jumps in the taxi asking to follow the copvan to the police station up the road .

It seems that it was this young mans 22nd birthday and he was out for the night with his parents that are now on the way to the lockup 

Good thing he had a sense of humour as from where i was sitting i found it rather sad that he had to watch his parents, his guidance , his world, acting like that ..........

hopefully he won,t follow on the family legacy.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 October 2009)

by a.nun

25/10/09

Picked up 2 lovely ladies in there late 40,s from a Hens night party in "weepdale" it was an excellent fare , friendly , respectful and humerous when all of a sudden i saw this strange object roll through the centre of my seat and the passenger seat ... the front passenger picked it up and proceeded to wave a bloody huge Dildo in my face saying how she had won it at the hens night and then proceeded to joke with her mate at what they would like to do with it ..... being the convent living fella i am , i was somewhat embarrased and speechless so they proceeded to mentally run amok on me and gave me a hard time for the rest of the journey ..... i had no witty comebacks , i was on the ropes taking the mental kicking of a lifetime .... 

Finally i managed to get them out of the car at there destination and wished them well 

I picked up another fare 5 minutes later and the bloke asked me if "this" ( being the dildo) belonged to me ........ the ladies obviously forgot to take it with them ....

i was in a dilemma ........ what do i do ? . do i go back to the ladies house ( a strangers home), knock on the door with a huge dildo in hand and say "this belongs to you" ....

I decided to take it to the police station instead  ... having regained some wit i handed it to the cop at the desk and told him i found it in the taxi and asked him if maybe he could do something with it : .... he obviously did not have a sense of humour as he asked for my taxi plate number and told me to take it elswhere .....

it now lives in the glovebox of a taxi waiting to find a deserving home 

so if the owner of the lost item reads this, you now know where it is and thanks for having the cheek and the humour to make a seedy saturday night just that little bit more enjoyable


----------



## nomore4s (25 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I picked up another fare 5 minutes later and the bloke asked me if "this" ( being the dildo) belonged to me ........ the ladies obviously forgot to take it with them




LMAO, that's gold


----------



## Naked shorts (26 October 2009)

lol great thread Nun


----------



## noco (26 October 2009)

Joke OK
A taxi driver picked up a Nun who sat in the back seat.

Along the way the driver said to the Nun, "you know, I have always had this deep urge to kiss a Nun"

The Nun replied, "well if you are a Catholic and single, would you like to try."

So the taxi driver pull into a dark alley, jumped into the back saet and gave the Nun a kiss.

The Nun said "how was that?

The taxi driver said,"it was great, but I have a confession to make, I'm married and I am a Jew."

The Nun said,"I have a confession to make also, my name is Kevin and I'm on my way to a Hallowein Party."


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2009)

LOL

Yep, definately gotta watchout for seedy taxi drivers and even seedier nuns at times


----------



## starwars_guy456 (26 October 2009)

Dear nun,

I have a question about cabbies, perhaps you can show me how taxi drivers see a certain way.

I live in Melbourne. Sometimes when I'm at a nightclub at an inner suburb, say - South Yarra, cabbies refuse to take me back to the city (it's only a 10 or so minute trip). Is there anything I can do about this? I mean, I'm more than happy to give a tip, but they often drive away quickly when they hear that the fare is going to be low.

What to do?

-Ed


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2009)

starwars_guy456 said:


> Dear nun,
> 
> I have a question about cabbies, perhaps you can show me how taxi drivers see a certain way.
> 
> ...





Legally they are not allowed to refuse the fare because of distance , however if the matter was taken further they will use the excuse that you  appeared drunk and may be likely to be abusive .

My thoughts are , next time you want a cab .........make sure you are in the taxi , sitting in the seat BEFORE you give the destination .

It does happen re. not taking ppl because of a small fare and understand your frustrations .....

If the taxi Driver was a "switched on" operator he would realise the short .very short fares are the cream of the crop around the nightclubs as every passenger creates a NEW flagfall , a NEW after 12am surcharge and often a NEW booking fee . which add up to around 8/9 bucks b4 he even moves an inch .......... But hey most people cant see the wood for the trees.


----------



## starwars_guy456 (26 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Legally they are not allowed to refuse the fare because of distance , however if the matter was taken further they will use the excuse that you  appeared drunk and may be likely to be abusive .
> 
> My thoughts are , next time you want a cab .........make sure you are in the taxi , sitting in the seat BEFORE you give the destination .
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip, nun.

I can understand the frustration on the cabbie's point of view too, waiting in the taxi line for ages for only a small fare, then having to wait in another line for a longer while until the next person shows up.

-Ed


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2009)

starwars_guy456 said:


> Thanks for the tip, nun.
> 
> I can understand the frustration on the cabbie's point of view too, waiting in the taxi line for ages for only a small fare, then having to wait in another line for a longer while until the next person shows up.
> 
> -Ed




Ahha . But a "smart" operator would only be using the actual taxi ranks when there was no queue ..... Just as easy to cruise the nightclub districts picking up ppl away from the ranks ..... varies from driver to driver on how they operate but some do feel the need to have the surveillance etc that is available at the ranks that watches the patrons get in the cabs ..... I personally prefer to have passengers in my car rather than sit in a queue and if that means having to work a bit harder to find them , so be it.

The frustration in the cabbies viewpoint is merely brought upon themselves and not having the oomph to go and find a fare instead of waiting for one to come to them ......... happens in small country citys also and they bitch and moan how ppl like me are never at the rank but always busy because i stole there fares , regardless of the fact i picked ppl up off the side of the road no where nr the rank because thats where they wanted the cab.......

Its all about service , if someone doesent want to walk to a rank , why should they ? .Gotta give the customer what they want if you want to make a buck.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2009)

In saying all the previous i could be classed as wanka of a cabbie as i am more than happy to drive around 50ppl to go pick up ppl i recognise instead on a busy saturday night .

Most of my work is private, as in they ring my car direct and i tend to look after those patrons before i touch any other Tom Dick or Larry standing on the side of the road.

Makes my life easier


----------



## starwars_guy456 (26 October 2009)

LOL, that's the nature of modern life right?

They know you're good company, and you do the right thing by them.
You know that they're paying customers, so looks like a win-win to me!

-Ed


----------



## brickwalls (26 October 2009)

nun, I work shift and also often pickup son or daughter from clubbing as I'm up at odd hours and they can't get a cab back our way - a 6k $25 drop.   nb: did a fair bit of time behind a yellow too.  Problem here is the current crop of Friday to Sunday drivers are doing cash runs.  They don't drop the meter, the longer the run the bigger their "cut".  I follow so many withe passengers that only drop the meter and top light goes out when within a Km of destination - they pocket the diff.  They are ripping off the owners, and endanger the lives of passengers - an extrordinay amount are unlicenced runing on photocopied tags of their cousin.  I don't get it, I used to be pulled by T'port inspectors if I was missing a hubcap [owner mate kept a few spares in the boot as cheap ones would fly off all the time].  I don't know what they do these days but its not much, or eyes are blind.  No art to driving now, no radio work, no knowledge, next-job box, TomTom GPS, and a ton of night work so drivers can go to English school in the day.  Yes nun if I need a cab now - I call one of the drivers I've asked for a card off.


----------



## gav (26 October 2009)

starwars_guy456 said:


> Dear nun,
> 
> I have a question about cabbies, perhaps you can show me how taxi drivers see a certain way.
> 
> ...




I have a friend that has found a solution to your problem.  He lives in Frankston, and only wants to go to the local watering hole.  If he calls for a cab from his place to the pub (very short drive), no one shows up - and if they do, its a VERY long wait.  Happened many, many times.  Now when he rings, he says he wants a lift into the city (fair drive from Frankston).  Now he waits an average of 5 mins!  When he gets picked up, he says "my friend changed their mind, im now meeting them at the local".

Probably not very ethical, but then again, if taxi's are going to refuse small jobs, then they have it coming...


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2009)

by a.nun

NO DATE.

Now this little tale cannot have a date nor year attached to protect the guilty but mainly to protect the innocent.

In a small City in australia there are often many transient workers passing through,a few of these hold taxi licenses.........One such character blew in from another WA city ..... He was hired for the weekend nightshift as a % driver, He actually was making the owner some coin and all was well until a few regulars started to ask questions and complain about him to us.......... It seems this wind blown driver had been putting the hard word on a few of the local younger ladies that frequent the nightclub areas when they got in his taxi....It was of the sleaze bordering sexual advance type of situation whenever the girls were in a single situation in his cab....

Now we Taxi operators in this city are a strange bunch but we abide by certain unwritten rules and general morally good manners ..... Its a small city and we are known by name and we have watched a lot of ppl grow up and travel there paths throughout the years...... We will not let some deviate prey on our young and vunerable, after they leave the nightclubs in a toxic and misguided state.... It also points a spotlight at our industry up here and tarnishes our warped but mainly respected names with our locals ............. 

People decided to rectify This situation of our young being preyed on.

A lovely lass , a local , a fellow streetwise creature of the night,Decided to give some people a hand once the story was told to her and helped to arrange a "set up"......... It was arranged that this girl would play the part of the toxic pretty young thing and accept the advances...........His taxi was pointed out to her...She played the part well and in the moment of a "lucky score" for the driver she told him to knock off and come back to her place ..... he complied , he dropped the taxi back to the changeover point and went to the address the girl told him to go to.......

The details get a bit hazy from here as it must have been dark and not much can ever be seen on a dark and stormy night.

The couple walked into the house, The girl then left on her own 5 minutes later and got into a taxi waiting for her......... The Driver had to stay for a few hours........ He was later Delivered to a highway parking bay 200 km,s away , along with his car........

Apparently he fell over in the parking bay and broke an elbow and an ankle along with a few other bumps and lumps .......must have been the bottle of turkey he consumed earlier and on the drive out there ...... buggared if i know .....

He was last heard of living in a perth suburb but thankfully not driving a taxi. 

the moral of this story is .........  Not all taxi Drivers are the sleazebag monsters one hears about so often in the media but there is the odd exceptions,as in all walks of life .

Oh and the other moral of the story is .......Dont Prey on our young when you hold a position of trust, because maybe one day it will definately come back and bite ya!


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2009)

Excuse my late night ramblings, i sleep funny hours and often put pen to paper when everything in my world is asleep.

Good thing we got stock s.m.s alerts available to wake one up for those times when one is catching up on bewty sleep


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2009)

by a.nun

NO DATE

I was flagged by a young well dressed man in between the nightclubs..... he gets in and says " get me out of here " , i asked where he wants to go and he replied " anywhere" ....... i get annoyed at these replies and same with the "take me home " smart **** comments that come so reguarly . we are not bloody psychic !

I slammed on the brakes and informed the fella that i need a destination otherwise he can walk or get a different taxi...... He informed me that he had taken something and was having a bit of a meltdown and needed to chill out for a while , as he said this he handed over a 100 bucks and said drive until it ran out ... i told him if he could behave himself i,d be happy to drive until the money ran out .

Drove around the city centre to "strangeway" then on to a 24 hour service station in "ponthella". Here the fella jumped out to buy an overpriced CD and returned, he asked me if he could listen to it and i had no problems with it .....And off we went up to "frummonds cove ". The meter was ticking away so i told him he had enough to get home wherever that may be , he told me not to worry as he had money to cover any extras and i believed him....and off we went ...... neither saying a word to each other , just this young man with his window open staring into space bobbing his head to a " ministry of sound " compilation cd 

The meter had now hit $150 , he passed on more cash , $ 210.........more cash .....finally at $270  he turned to me with a big grin and wanted to go back to the club ...... i turned off the meter as i felt my time was paid and drove back to the clubs ..He paid the balance to $ 270 and then gave an extra $50 and said keep the cd ..... He also explained that he had taken 3 eccies in the course of the night and i had turned his night from paranoia and mayhem to one of cruising and feeling gooood.


Good deed done ? . dunno .....Do know that 2 people benefitted from this adventure at least


----------



## Naked shorts (27 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> of cruising and feeling gooood.




lol!

Working the night in the club district must be where its at, I cant imagine anything interesting happening if you were just driving people to the airport during the day.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2009)

Yep ......... no shortage of retirees, ladies, and the more sedate people out there that happy to drive dayshifts ..

nice and easy , not much trouble , nice pleasant drives with old grannies and business people .

Personally it bores the hell out of me and not my cup of tea ..........  i like the people of the night , good and bad.


----------



## Solly (27 October 2009)

nun, this is a classic thread, keep it up mate..


----------



## Tink (28 October 2009)

Yep, have to agree, good thread Nun : )


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

By a.nun

31/10/09


Hehehehe


Halloween,saturday night , full moon ........

Picked up 12 vampires, 8 vampirettes  3 jasons , 1 paul stanley (kiss), countless mummies and other scary ghouls.

Halloween parties in every suburb, people getting on down and then they converge to the nightclubs.

Not condoneing violence but geez when you get to see a vampire wrestling with a mowhawked zombie, the world sure looks like a funny place 

Apart from a cupl of young men exposeing there genitalia to 2 young ladies i had in the car at mcdonalds drive through ,people were generally very well behaved. The 2 young men behaved a lot better after i reminded them that maccas drive through was on camera and the girls in the drivethrough were gunna have a big ole giggle watching the footage.

Lost Property for the night : 2 sets glow in dark vampire teeth, 1 jason mask,1 lightsabre (very cool) and 1 black wig.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

By a.nun

NO DATE

A friend  i help out on occasion told me a story why he wont drive at night.

It seems a young man had no money on him and said it was in his house , the driver walked to the door with the bloke, the bloke paid and driver was walking back to the car....... The bloke kinghit the driver from behind and proceeded to kick his ribs in while he was trying to crawl back to the car to radio for help.
There was no reason for the attack , the thug was known to police for similar violence in perth .

This happened 3 years ago

My friend turns 70 on thursday.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

by a.nun

DEFINATELY NO DATE 

A drunken fool was kicked out of A nightclub and jumped in A taxi full of piiss and very bad manners . He proceeded to call the driver a very nasty insult so the driver told him to get out. The drunken fool apologised and the driver said if he could behave himself he would be happy to drive him home.

The drunken fool proceeded to call the driver the same insults 100metres down the road away from the surveiilance and door staff so the driver was kind of on his own in the matter. The driver slammed on the brakes and told him to get out , the fool then proceeded to grab the drivers shirt and shake him.

The driver gave the fool a wicked backfist straight on the top of his nose and broke it for him, the driver then dragged the fool out of the car and returned to the nighclubs.

The driver was dragged out of bed at 9am the next morning to be questioned over an alleged assault.

It was just lucky the Driver could explain the error of the fools ways and show that he merely protected himself.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2009)

Good thread nun, I'm loving the stories


----------



## jono1887 (4 November 2009)

These are true stores? They're quite funny.. 

You should start up a blog!


----------



## Naked shorts (4 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> My friend turns 70 on thursday.




That story makes me sick, people like that shout be burnt at the stake.


----------



## awg (4 November 2009)

To anyone that speaks to taxi drivers:

Is it a myth that ladies make many raunchy offers to drivers?


I have contact with tow truck drivers, and most are fat, unnattractive fellows, however, I was recently working with a young, well built and handsome (in a strictly masculine sense) towie, we got to yarning, and somehow the conversation  turned to this topic.

He proceded to regale me in detail, about the numerous offers he recieved, (but stated, as he was a married man with 3 kids, it was not worth the trouble)


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> That story makes me sick, people like that shout be burnt at the stake.




Agreed ........ This gentlemans whole outlook on life has been changed for ever. It was a despicable act and i personally am of the belief "an eye for an eye" law should be made available for situations like this.


----------



## jono1887 (4 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Agreed ........ This gentlemans whole outlook on life has been changed for ever. It was a despicable act and i personally am of the belief "an eye for an eye" law should be made available for situations like this.




But would society remain civilised with an eye for an eye concept of punishment? If this was the case, how should we punish pedophiles :


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

awg said:


> To anyone that speaks to taxi drivers:
> 
> Is it a myth that ladies make many raunchy offers to drivers?
> 
> ...





Yes many ladies and not so ladies have been known to put the hard word on the odd driver.

We are in a position of trust and i view those that take advantage  of drunken ladies amorous advances as complete scumbags.

It does happen on a regular basis and all i can say is that i hope it comes back to bite those that take advantage of the situation SEVERELY in the @ss.

Different strokes for different folks but Personally think Its the wrong thing to do Given the fact we are trusted in the first place for them to get in our car .


----------



## awg (4 November 2009)

jono1887 said:


> But would society remain civilised with an eye for an eye concept of punishment? If this was the case, how should we punish pedophiles :




let them get molested by really old sick perverts


----------



## jono1887 (5 November 2009)

awg said:


> let them get molested by really old sick perverts




LOL! :


----------



## Solly (14 November 2009)

Hey nun, got anymore gems ?
I've got my Stormer mate visiting tonight, he always laughs his a*se off with your tales.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 November 2009)

Has a few up my sleeve but i need to be sober to type them


----------



## CapnBirdseye (14 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Has a few up my sleeve but i need to be sober to type them




Posted at 10.00am!  What a trooper.


----------



## Solly (14 November 2009)

Hey nun are you dry yet ?


----------



## nunthewiser (22 November 2009)

by a.nun

November

Fare evasion is a crime ..... punishable by some law apparently and thats fine if one is willing to give up 3hours of ones evening losing cash waiting for the police to arrive......... 

Sometimes fare evaders can be rather funny tho .....

A night in november 3 young guys got into a taxi at the " fighty " nightclub , they all sat in the back and were very seedy and vague in where they wished to go ......The taxi driver immediatley figured something was up.

Driving north along "Hapman"road he heard the boys whispering about where they were going to stop and they decided on a quiet side street up in "lenfield", as the driver pulled in the boys immediatly opened both back doors and tried to leg it ...... which was all well and good for 2 of them but the 3rd got his foot stuck in the seatbelt cord, tripped up and smacked his head into the road ........ He wasnt very happy ....... The  friendly Godlovvin Concerned driver jumped out and proceeded to laugh his guts out at this poor soul that had just knocked out a tooth and was in quite a dazed state........ 

The poor lad was rather nervous also as his mates had left him posted and he had no cash to pay for the ride......

I figured he had given me Enough of a giggle to cover the fare and decided to drive him home anyways on the promise he didnt bleed on anything in the car , he agreed. On the trip up the road he proceeded to moan and gripe about his 2 not so good mates that left him in the lurch so i offered a cunning plan to cure my warped sense of humour.

He knew where the fellas were heading and where they would come out on the bush track they had run down...... It was decided to go round the other side and park in the bush with no lights etc until they got there.... They turned up about 10 mins later strutting there stuff back onto the road where the warped driver and bleeding, dazed, newly found friend switched on the lights and sped towards them with the horn blaring and high beam and spotties........ They ran and they ran and they ran , i think they might even still be running :.

The bleeding,dazed,toothless young man is now a regular client of the drivers and  always has the coin to cover taxi fares.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 November 2009)

by a.nun

November

Picked up a couple in there 30,s from a house in "warcoola beach"....... Nice couple , polite,respectful and by the looks very much in love........

I dropped them at a nice restaurant and gave them my semi private number so they could get home later easier.

At around 11pm they rang asking to go home....... In the car the fella was saying he had to go to work the next day and was spewing he could not party on for longer , his lady was also of the mood to go out for longer ............. Being the good bloke he was, he said to his lady that he would go home and she could continue partying with her friends ......

After dropping off her man the lady said she had changed her mind about going out and was going to have a quiet drink with her girlfriend at her house instead......... She told me to go to an adress i knew VERY well..... It was a friend of mines house .... aint no "girlfriends" living there i can assure you ......

At 4am i got a call from the lady to pick her back up from her " girlfriends" house and take her home....I asked how her night was and was told , just a quiet drink with an old girlfriend of hers .

I hope she brushed her teeth before giving her  fella a kiss before he went to work that day.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> by a.nun
> 
> November
> 
> ...




Are you implying that she had been eating.......garlic?


----------



## nunthewiser (22 November 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Are you implying that she had been eating.......garlic?




Nah, his name starts with an M ....


----------



## nulla nulla (22 November 2009)

No offense mate, but you can be really disgusting when you put your mind to it. lol


----------



## Journeyman (24 March 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Are you implying that she had been eating.......garlic?




hahahaha has she gone back for seconds? Must be good food.


----------



## newbie trader (24 March 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> by a.nun
> 
> November
> 
> ...




Intention to cause fear with a dangerous weapon 

N.T


----------

